# Cloudy Dog!



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

this is a little headier than most videos posted here. But I was just struck by this and who better to share it with than puffy dog lovers. It's all lovely, but I was especially taken with the animation at about 1:34 (I always do that Jasper-- cup his nose)

http://vimeo.com/channels/staffpicks/59106292

But then when I watched it again, I wondered what it really meant? any idea's? is it a rainbow bridge sort of thing? is this the cloudy dogs dreams?

enjoy.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I couldn't get it to run.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

I got it to run, but the very end part made me wonder about a rainbow bridge thing too. Up until that point I didn't get that impression at all. No idea.....


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

don't know.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Yeah, the end part made me think of death too and made me sad.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Don't mean to make people sad. I thought the animation was so lovely and obviously done by someone who loves dogs and all their sighs and breaths... But I did wonder when I watched it again.


----------



## windym300 (Nov 20, 2010)

Very interesting.. Of course Bogie was very interested in all the dog sounds coming from my iPad.. So funny!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## windym300 (Nov 20, 2010)

I was trying to post a pic of Bogie trying to figure out where all the dog sounds where coming from..lol.. Maybe this will work..


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

windym300 said:


> I was trying to post a pic of Bogie trying to figure out where all the dog sounds where coming from..lol.. Maybe this will work..


haha..that is so cute!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Bogie is so cute.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

He's really looking for the sound.


----------



## windym300 (Nov 20, 2010)

Missy said:


> He's really looking for the sound.


Ha Ha.. I know! He was so funny I never even got to watch the whole video. Thanks, he is a cutie and keeps us very entertained on his own..lol.. Yeah! I finally figured out how to post a pic from my iPad! Y'all may be in trouble now..

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

windym300 said:


> Ha Ha.. I know! He was so funny I never even got to watch the whole video. Thanks, he is a cutie and keeps us very entertained on his own..lol.. Yeah! I finally figured out how to post a pic from my iPad! Y'all may be in trouble now..
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Oh do tell how to post from an iPad!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

. 
Missy, you go to attachments and then choose a photo. When you click on that it will say you can take a picture (I haven't tried that yet) or choose an existing photo. Then you go to your photos, choose one and click on it and click "use" then upload. Easy enough that even I can do it.......lol

The picture I'm posting is my granddaughter, Kate, and her daddy getting ready to leave for a father/daughter dance.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Btw, the video was interesting but not sure what it was supposed to convey. Maybe that whatever kind of dog they end up in the same place? The fluffy dog reminded me of McGee as he won't move as long as he is being petted! He loves it!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Lovely animation.I think it is trying to convey dogs giving thanks for the love we give them,how the more we give them the more they give us. A sort of round robin.A dusty,cloudy memory of all the love we have shared together.Very beautiful.Thank you for sharing the link,I loved it.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

What a great way to describe it, Gigi!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh thank you Kathie.What a beautiful granddaughter you have,hope they had a good time!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Clare, i actually thought specifically of you when I posted. Somehow I knew you would see what I see (even though I couldn't expess it.)

Kathie thanks for the posting advice.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Isn't it amazing how we all get to know each other here,and begin to understand each others personalities,even though we have never met in person,and all we talk about is generally our dogs,un yet we reveal so much about ourselves!


----------



## windym300 (Nov 20, 2010)

Kathie said:


> View attachment 47249
> .
> Missy, you go to attachments and then choose a photo. When you click on that it will say you can take a picture (I haven't tried that yet) or choose an existing photo. Then you go to your photos, choose one and click on it and click "use" then upload. Easy enough that even I can do it.......lol
> 
> The picture I'm posting is my granddaughter, Kate, and her daddy getting ready to leave for a father/daughter dance.


Thanks for explaining that Kathie! I don't think i could have explained how to do it. Your granddaughter is very beautiful!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Bogie really looks like he is watching.


----------



## windym300 (Nov 20, 2010)

Suzi said:


> Bogie really looks like he is watching.


He's more listening..lol.. But I actually got the right angle of head cock to make him look like he is watching..lol.. It was so funny!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

